# Poor Girl Eats Well



## Calista (Oct 6, 2011)

If you need some inspiration on how to eat well with "champagne tastes on a two-buck-chuck budget" as this young lady does, try some of her recipes.

Poor Girl Eats Well: recipes

Not only are her scrumptious recipes detailed and easy to follow, but her photography is wonderful -- I get hungry just LOOKING.  She also gives the approximate cost per serving if you're on a strict food budget.

An added benefit is her use of whole grains and fresh veggies, too.

(Apologies if this has been posted before.)


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

I am always impressed with the people that eat well on a low budget. I am not talented at cooking so it is something that I want to learn how to do.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I missed this before - thanks for the link!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the link! You weren't kidding about those yummy pictures!


----------

